
WebAssembly a Real-World Use Case - Supermighty
https://www.ebayinc.com/stories/blogs/tech/webassembly-at-ebay-a-real-world-use-case/
======
cryptozeus
“the JavaScript implementation that we tried earlier performed only at 1 FPS
for the vast majority. So for sure, WebAssembly is faster (50x)“

